# Paige



## PAIGE (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I need some advice, I am coming to visit my fiancee's family in egypt and need an apartment to rent. I don't know if I should book apartment over internet, or how much it should cost. Can anyone help?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

PAIGE said:


> Hi, I need some advice, I am coming to visit my fiancee's family in egypt and need an apartment to rent. I don't know if I should book apartment over internet, or how much it should cost. Can anyone help?


Where in Egypt and how long are you coming for?


----------



## PAIGE (Jun 22, 2010)

*paige*



Beatle said:


> Where in Egypt and how long are you coming for?



I coming to Cairo on the 3rd July, go back to UK on the 18th July. Any ideas
thanks


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

PAIGE said:


> I coming to Cairo on the 3rd July, go back to UK on the 18th July. Any ideas
> thanks


It might be easier for you to stay in a hotel than try to find an apartment for such a short period but to be honest your fiancee's family would be able to get you a far better rate than anything you could obtain over the internet (plus finding apartments over the internet would be extremely difficult as most estate agencies don't have websites or you normally find a flat by going to the area you want to live and asking doormen (bowabs) if they know of any free flats (the bowabs would then expect a commission)). 

As to how much a flat would cost would also depend on the area you want to be based in. As with all cities, there are nice and not so nice areas and generally the price of flats reflects that.


----------



## PAIGE (Jun 22, 2010)

Beatle said:


> It might be easier for you to stay in a hotel than try to find an apartment for such a short period but to be honest your fiancee's family would be able to get you a far better rate than anything you could obtain over the internet (plus finding apartments over the internet would be extremely difficult as most estate agencies don't have websites or you normally find a flat by going to the area you want to live and asking doormen (bowabs) if they know of any free flats (the bowabs would then expect a commission)).
> 
> As to how much a flat would cost would also depend on the area you want to be based in. As with all cities, there are nice and not so nice areas and generally the price of flats reflects that.


Thanks for that, he is going to see what he can do at his end, I still have lots more questions to ask but need to log off now, thanks again Paige


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Paige,

Without wanting to sound too much like the mother that I am, have you visited him in Cairo before and do you know this man well (I realise you are engaged, but considering I've known many that got engaged after one holiday in Sharm it can happen).

There are some not nice people out there, and these Egyptian guys have a gift in acting I think, or just they are great salesmen, including selling themselves, lol. Anyway, if it's your first time to Cairo then DEFINITELY stay in a hotel, and if possible try to bring a friend with you.

Anyway, I won't ask the gory details of how long you've known him, or what his job is or whatever. I get way too motherly overprotective and usually get shot down for it on this forum, so I've just learnt to keep my mouth shut and hope that one day I'm wrong.

Sorry if I've offended in anyway, my message is just be careful, and 100% stay in a hotel - Cairo taxis are cheap to travel anyway.

Sam


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi Sam- and as a mum myself, I absolutly agree with you!!


----------

